# well...



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

Its been a few hours guys where my jb at? Jeesh omg take to long blahbbity blah! 
But seriously anything in the works?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably a simple sdk port in the works. Might not be the best experience though. We'll have to see though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Rumor has it that JB is supposed to be delivered via OTA tonight or tomorrow to all of the GSM "dev devices". I am not going to name names but there is an active dev with a GSM dev device so if it does get delivered he'll have it.


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

Hopefully someone getting to it soon I'm ansy in my pantsy


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well someone on the other side (xda) has a wip jb but yea its like 2% done lol or something like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

... deep subject.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Rumor has it that JB is supposed to be delivered via OTA tonight or tomorrow to all of the GSM "dev devices". I am not going to name names but there is an active dev with a GSM dev device so if it does get delivered he'll have it.


Only people who got their devices from the I/O are getting the OTA tonight, or so I thought.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Rumor has it that JB is supposed to be delivered via OTA tonight or tomorrow to all of the GSM "dev devices". I am not going to name names but there is an active dev with a GSM dev device so if it does get delivered he'll have it.


I don't know if it's the same dev or not but Birdman has one and is waiting for the OTA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Only people who got their devices from the I/O are getting the OTA tonight, or so I thought.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


Reading further this does seem to be the case. So to clarify my prior statement I cannot confirm if the dev I am referring to received one of the devices from I/O. In fact, I would imagine he did not. Either way, I understand it that there were some 6000 devs at this even including devs from CM. I'd be shocked if it didn't get leaked.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Confirming that JB has been received via OTA to at least one of our devs.

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/388-rom-axi0m-patient-zero-aokp-404/page__st__13700#entry50063


----------

